# Cattleya percivaliana fm. semi-concolor ‘Corona’



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 28, 2020)

This is my plant that I’ve had for about 5 years now. Presently it’s winterizing in my friend’s greenhouse. 

Obviously happy there with five 12 cm blooms of cotton ball pink and golden yellow throat, streaked lavender, with a white ‘corona’ margin (thus the new cultivar name, doubly functioning to acknowledge state of our world today). 
Typical aromatic fragrance of the species.

I decided on semi-concolor designation because a true concolor will not have the lavender streaks in the throat. These streaks are present every blooming. A pure concolor will have a pure golden throat throughout the lip.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh now you’re showing off!
very lovely!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 28, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Oh now you’re showing off!
> very lovely!
> David


I’m only the temporary guardian of Corona lol. I must designate her new keeper in the future.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 28, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Oh now you’re showing off!


I wholeheatedly concour, but damn it is beautifull!

As a covid-19 patient, just about to recover, I will, what the clonal name concerns, claim 'cultural appropriation.... and you will have to hand over the plant to me!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 28, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I wholeheatedly concour, but damn it is beautifull!
> 
> As a covid-19 patient, just about to recover, I will, what the clonal name concerns, claim 'cultural appropriation.... and you will have to hand over the plant to me!


Hehe... just one issue called the Atlantic.


----------



## abax (Nov 28, 2020)

Is the leaning dorsal typical of this Catt.?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2020)

abax said:


> Is the leaning dorsal typical of this Catt.?


No, you can pop it straight up if you want.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 29, 2020)

its really lovelly (but not concolor as you state)


----------



## monocotman (Nov 29, 2020)

Guldal, Once you start on the slippery slope of ‘clone lust’ with catts, where do you stop?


https://fieldguides.fieldmuseum.org/sites/default/files/rapid-color-guides-pdfs/747_venezuela-nativecattleya_0.pdf


another set of beauties!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2020)

What a small world. 

I get plants from Gerardo, some listed here. I have the mossiae semialba pincelada ‘Paz Lucia’, percivaliana ‘Alberts’ and percivaliana coerulea’Undine’. 

David is right. 

Once you enter this special heirloom and select cattleya division world, there is no way out. Only thing that placates the urgency and addiction is to search high and low for the very best plants you can throw money at, short of losing your sanity and home, 

I have divisions here that could buy me a car or a house in South America. Certifiably insane, that I am.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hehe... just one issue called the Atlantic.


 What do they say: obstacles are there to be overcome!


monocotman said:


> Guldal, Once you start on the slippery slope of ‘clone lust’ with catts, where do you stop?
> 
> 
> https://fieldguides.fieldmuseum.org/sites/default/files/rapid-color-guides-pdfs/747_venezuela-nativecattleya_0.pdf
> ...


Thank you for the very beautifull photo chart, David - and what can _I_ say, but OMG!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have divisions here that could buy me a car or a house in South America. Certifiably insane, that I am.


As a clinical psychologist I can affirm that, but rather than outright insane, I think your problems would be better understood as a clinically, full fledged addiction of severe intensity (definately F19.211 - see below)!

And, by the way, having encountered the Catt-people, I realize the urgent need to broaden the scope of our selfhelp-group, Paphioholics Anonymous (PA) to encompass other species. Henceforth it will go under the name OA, Orchioholics Anonymous. (And for your information: I haven't dared, yet, to lift that stone, the Phragmipedium Forum, out of fear of what hides underneath!)

Some of you might have stumbled upon this information before, but for diagnostic matters I refer to WHO's diagnostic manual, ICD-10 ( the 2018 rev.):

* F19.2 Other psychoactive substance dependence* - and sometimes with *F19.211 ..... delirium*

”You can get off alcohol, drugs, women, food, and cars, but once you’re hooked on orchids, you’re finished. You never get off orchids…never.”

Joe Kunisch
Commercial orchid grower
Rochester, New York
(cit. Eric Hansen:’ Orchid Fever: A Horticultural Tale of Love, Lust,
and Lunacy’, Pantheon 2000)


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2020)

Ps. OA meetings are due to the corona situation suspended at the moment, but I urge you all strongly to keep in contact with your mentors!


----------



## tomp (Nov 29, 2020)

More eye candy even when not yet fully open


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2020)

Lo and behold - it's Christmas-time, indeed! 

Beautifull, Tom!

I hope my plants will give it a go, but maybe it's a little early hours for them to have acclimatisized sufficiently to bloom (bought respectively summer and autumn, this year).

They are at my work place and had a bud each, but due to my illness and confinement, I haven't been able to tend to them myself for now quite some time. A very nice, green fingered (is this an idiom in English, too?) colleague have offered to see to my plants, while I've been away. As I'm now recuperating, I long to see how they are doing!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 29, 2020)

that is a lovely percivalliana clone!
Guldal, as usual your English is absolutely correct!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 29, 2020)

monocotman said:


> that is a lovely percivalliana clone!
> Guldal, as usual your English is absolutely correct!


Thank you so much, David! I'm blushing by such high praise - and coming out of Cambridge! 

Seeing Tom's and Leslie's lovely plants - doesn't that make you somewhat regret your decision to stick to only the one percy in your collection? (An alba or semi-alba, if my memory does not elude me completely?)
Best regards, Jens


----------



## monocotman (Nov 29, 2020)

Of course! I was looking at one this morning on Helmar’s list.
I lost my percivalliana ‘summit’ to rot earlier this year, it was the first species to succumb to rot.
I have a small percivalliana alba ‘Oro blanco’ in low bud so I still have one!
But I only have room for so many catts and there are so many to choose from! So I am currently going for nicely scented ones.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2020)

The most scented one is jenmanii.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Thank you so much, David! I'm blushing by such high praise - and coming out of Cambridge!
> 
> Seeing Tom's and Leslie's lovely plants - doesn't that make you somewhat regret your decision to stick to only the one percy in your collection? (An alba or semi-alba, if my memory does not elude me completely?)
> Best regards, Jens


I have around six different percivalianas with sheaths. Hopefully they bud so I can show them off. Some of them have never been shown anywhere!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 30, 2020)

looking forward to it!
For those cattleya nerds with an interest in the species dowiana, here is an interesting paper with some lovely photos to lust after.








A new form of Cattleya dowiana and the taxonomy of its color variations


The queen of orchids, Cattleya dowiana, or the “Guaria de Turrialba,” as it is best known in its native costa rica, has long been regarded as one of the most beautiful of all the Cattleya species, and many authors have even called it “the world’s



www.academia.edu


----------



## e-spice (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks great. Interesting color form.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 2, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have around six different percivalianas with sheaths. Hopefully they bud so I can show them off. Some of them have never been shown anywhere!


I can only eccho David - can't wait to see the gorgeous display they will make!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2020)

those dowianas are nice.....


----------



## Guldal (Dec 10, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have around six different percivalianas with sheaths. Hopefully they bud so I can show them off. Some of them have never been shown anywhere!


Any news on the remaining six?

And a question from the Catt-newbie: i have two percies - both with a flower sheat. One where I can see that the flower sheat has markedly grown during my covid absence. With the other, I haven't noticed any visual change, since I acquired the plant August-September-ish, already with the sheat. Any chance to decide, whether 'we' are on the verge of flowering or not? Except for the obvious answer: patience - wait and see? 
(With the latter remark, I'm just trying to prevent any payback from the P. druryi- thread!  )


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 10, 2020)

Jens, the other 6 were repotted late summer so may not bloom. They do have new growths but I don’t see sheaths unfortunately. Next year then.

As for your two, one looks in bud formation and the other will be a waiting game indeed. As long as the sheath stays green there is hope!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 10, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> As long as the sheath stays green there is hope!


Ah, then there is hope, so far!

This thing about the sheat staying green - is that a general Catt-thing? He said fearing the answer, that might mean, he had lost a couple hoped for flowerings?!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 10, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Ah, then there is hope, so far!
> 
> This thing about the sheat staying green - is that a general Catt-thing? He said fearing the answer, that might mean, he had lost a couple hoped for flowerings?!


Green sheaths protect buds, generate energy through chlorophyll in sun, and stay viable until ready to bloom (up to 6 months sometimes!). 

So as long as it’s green, there is always hope!


----------

